# Wer von euch fährt schlauchlos



## Hugo (15. Februar 2007)

angeregt durch einen Artikel bei light-bikes.de wollte ich mir mal ein überblick verschaffen wie viele der xc-fahrer denn heut zu tage tatsächlich mit "ohne schlauch" unterwegs sind.

es gibt 3 antwortmöglichkeiten, mit schlauch, mit UST oder vergleichbarem(also entsprechende Felgen- und Reifen-Kombination und mit "kit", also eclipse oder DT oder von wem auch immer es gerade abgefüllt wurde.

wenn jemand mehrer Laufräder hat mit unterschiedlichen Systemen, bitte ich das System anzugeben welches am häufigsten verwendet wird.


----------



## wilson (15. Februar 2007)

Guckst Du hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=218173&highlight=tubeless


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (15. Februar 2007)

was frankenstein aus leichenteilen zu einem monster zusammengelötet hat, ist ein dreck gegen meine letzte laufradkombination: 

felgen vorne & hinten mavic ust 
mäntel vorne ein "normaler" für schläuche, hinten ust
darin Stan's notubes-saft
ventil von eclipse
dichtungsring und mutter mavic ust 

wer bietet mehr?


----------



## sunflowerbiker (15. Februar 2007)

dubbel schrieb:


> was frankenstein aus leichenteilen zu einem monster zusammengelötet hat, ist ein dreck gegen meine letzte laufradkombination:
> 
> felgen vorne & hinten mavic ust
> mäntel vorne ein "normaler" für schläuche, hinten ust
> ...



Dubbel, lese ich das also richtig raus, das Du keine Gummibänder (Das durchsichtige Eclipse Band z.B)um die Felge gemacht hast, das der Reifenring rausgedrückt wird.


----------



## dubbel (16. Februar 2007)

korrekt.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (16. Februar 2007)

fantastisch


----------



## RoggenRoolf (16. Februar 2007)

wieso auch?


----------



## Mad Maz (16. Februar 2007)

Fahre mit Latexschlauch am Racebike und am Fully und bin ganz zufrieden. 

Was mich viel mehr interesieren würde: Fährt jemand Schlauchreifen im richtigen Einsatz? (Also nicht nur aus Leichtbaugründen)


----------



## xc-mtb (16. Februar 2007)

Fahre den gezeigten TUFO C XC1 im Einsatz. Habe ihn erste seit November, daher auch noch kein Rennen.
Werde ihn aber im Sommer einsetzen. Bisher bin ich ihn ein paar mal gefahren und bin sehr gut zufrieden. Mit fast 6bar auf der Strasse oder mit um die 2 im Gelände ist der echt super, ich kann mich nicht beklagen.

In jedem Gelände und bei jedem Wetter ist er sicher nicht die erste Wahl aber der Einsatzbereich ist doch sehr weit durch den Druckspielraum.
Das Gewicht ist super bei der Pannenstabilität und den Notlaufeigenschaften. Wiegt so ab 630g, mit Latex dann so 650.
Not WeightWeenie but it rocks.

Gruß

Matze


----------



## Hugo (16. Februar 2007)

wilson schrieb:


> Guckst Du hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=218173&highlight=tubeless



mir gings nicht um den schnitt der mtber sondern den schnitt der xc-betonten fahrer.
abgesehn davon haben hier schon mehr leute abgestimmt


----------



## Meridaracer (16. Februar 2007)

Naja hätte ich als Lehrling genug Kohle um mir den Laufradsatz zu holen den ich gerne hätte so währe ich jetzt wohl auch Schlauchlos (UST) unterwegs.  
Mavic Crossmax SL oder besser SLR. 

Doch so fahre ich mit Schwalbe-Light Schläuchen (leider).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (16. Februar 2007)

wieso willst so viel geld für so n schweren laufradsatz ausgeben


----------



## Meridaracer (16. Februar 2007)

wieso schwer, kennst du einer bessere Möglichkeit. 
Meine ich kann ja auch nicht alles kennen.
Mir ist zwar bewusst das es noch den DT-Swiss 2490 gibt aber der ist glaube ohne UST, oder???


----------



## Hugo (16. Februar 2007)

Wieso willst denn UST...gehts dir um schlauchlos oder UST ganz konkret?

hast schonmal was vom eclipse-kit gehört? welches eben auch von DT vertrieben wird.

damit bist unabhängig von (schweren) laufrädern und kannst letztlich jeden reifen fahrn der dir gefällt, egal ob UST oder nicht.
vom gewicht kommste immer noch niedriger, preislich ohnehin und hast wie gesagt freie wahl bei der komponenten wahl....bevor du jetzt aber los tigerst und dir n neuen satz kaufst, probier das set doch einfach mal aus...kaufen kannst dus überall wos DT Naben und Felgen gibt, preislich hälts sich im rahmen, und evtl. überzeugts dich noch bevor die saison richtig anfängt 

P.S.
ich selbst fahrs nicht und verdien auch kein geld damit es andern leuten zu empfehlen, aber wenn jemand die alternativen nicht kennt kann man es ja mal erwähnen

die crossmax sind halt echt nicht so der bringer...spezielle speichen und nippel...noch dazu recht wenige=> eine speiche im ar*** kannste das rennen/tour vergessen...und letztlich bietet es keine vorteile gegenüber konventionellen systemen von der optik abgesehn


----------



## Meridaracer (16. Februar 2007)

Ja kenne dieses Kit, hatte dazu auch schon mal hier einen Tread.
Da ich Weltmeister beim plattmachen von Reifen bin, meine wer bekommt schon 2 Platten in einem Rennen und das nicht nur einmal, und dann ärgert man sich über nen 4 oder 5 Platz.

Aber man hat mir davon auch abgeraten auch mein Händler der mich Sponsort.
Da es den Rollwiederstand erhöht. Und das Monster auf Erden bin ich mit 60 Kg bei 1,79  nun auch nicht und noch dazu ich fahre Fully (mein erstes).
Zu Hardtailzeiten hatte ich kaum einen Plattfuß, egal was ich macht (Fahrweise).

Deswegen dachte ich an UST, da ja der Pannen- und Durchschlagschutz hör ist, bei wesentlichem geringeren Rollwiderstand


----------



## racejo (16. Februar 2007)

noch nie ärger gebaht mit schlauchlos?

wie lange dauert das so das zu montieren?


überleg mir auch in zukunft schlauchlos zu fahren. dann aber nur auf einem race lrs zum training weiterhin schlauch.l ich brauch einen absolut zuverlässigen lrs, will also nicht als rumprobieren.

edit: 





Meridaracer schrieb:


> Da es den Rollwiederstand erhöht.



ich hab gedacht es macht ihn geringer, aßerdem soll doch der durchschlagschutz auch höher sein?


----------



## wilson (16. Februar 2007)

Hugo schrieb:


> abgesehn davon haben hier schon mehr leute abgestimmt



Ich habe jetzt auch abgestimmt, dann haste noch eine mehr.

Edit: UST, übrigens. Seit fünf Jahren keinen Platten mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lens83 (16. Februar 2007)

Hugo schrieb:


> wieso willst so viel geld für so n schweren laufradsatz ausgeben



na ja 1420g für einen tubeless-ready-laufradsatz mit ceramicfelgen finde ich eigentlich nicht besonders schwer.

kannst ja mal alternativen nennen die leichter & günstiger sind!?


----------



## Meersau (16. Februar 2007)

Hallo

Ich fahre UST und das Eclipse System an verschiedenen Laufrädern. Ich finde beide Systeme gut. Mit dem UST hatte ich in fünf Jahren etwa 4 Platten, aber alles mit stark abefahrenen Reifen oder durch Glasscherben. Das Eclipse System fahre ich seit einem Jahr und zwar nur im Rennen, ist wirklich überzeugend. Der einzige Nachteil vom Eclipse ist, das man denn Reifen nicht spontan wechseln kann, da man sonst die Suppe in der Gegend verstreut.

Gruss Meersau


----------



## Hugo (17. Februar 2007)

lens83 schrieb:


> na ja 1420g für einen tubeless-ready-laufradsatz mit ceramicfelgen finde ich eigentlich nicht besonders schwer.
> 
> kannst ja mal alternativen nennen die leichter & günstiger sind!?



alles konventionelle mit klassischen ceramikfelgen von mavic und naben die ohne stahlachsen auskommen.
das mehrgewicht das durch das Kit dazu kommt, fangen die schweren UST-reifen wieder auf.
mein disclaufradsatz wiegt 1360gr, okay ohne ceramik, dafür aber eben disc, die kosten beliefen sich auf rund 400...und was kosten die SLR?


----------



## xcbiker88 (17. Februar 2007)

Hugo schrieb:


> alles konventionelle mit klassischen ceramikfelgen von mavic und naben die ohne stahlachsen auskommen.
> das mehrgewicht das durch das Kit dazu kommt, fangen die schweren UST-reifen wieder auf.
> mein disclaufradsatz wiegt 1360gr, okay ohne ceramik, dafür aber eben disc, die kosten beliefen sich auf rund 400...und was kosten die SLR?



Wer mit crossmax fährt (also ust felge) muss nicht unbedingt auch ust reifen fahren ! Geht genau so gut mit der dichtmilch und normalen reifen nur dass das band zum abdichten wegfällt


----------



## xcbiker88 (17. Februar 2007)

nino-ch schrieb:


> die SLR sind für meine bedürfnisse so ziemlich das optimum:
> 1. ich will ceramic felgen
> 2. ich fahr "tubeless" mit milch
> 
> ...



Da muss ich nino recht geben ! Der hat das glaub ich ganz gut vorgerechnet


----------



## lens83 (17. Februar 2007)

Hugo schrieb:


> alles konventionelle mit klassischen ceramikfelgen von mavic und naben die ohne stahlachsen auskommen.
> das mehrgewicht das durch das Kit dazu kommt, fangen die schweren UST-reifen wieder auf.
> mein disclaufradsatz wiegt 1360gr, okay ohne ceramik, dafür aber eben disc, die kosten beliefen sich auf rund 400...und was kosten die SLR?



entschuldige wenn ich das so direkt sage, aber dein disc-laufradsatz interessiert mich herzlich wenig.

ich habe nach alternativen zu den SLR gefragt, da du durch deinen obigen post angedeutet hast, dass es billiger & leichter geht.

die vorgaben wären:
- gewicht unter 1420g
- preis unter 650Euro
- Ceramicfelge


----------



## Cunelli (17. Februar 2007)

Im moment bin ich noch mit Schlauch unterwegs, aber ich überleg mir ob ich mal das Eclipse Kit ausprobier. Hier wird zwar ab und zu von spontanen Plattfüßen bei schräger Landung o.ä. geschrieben, aber ich werds wohl trotzdem mal probieren. 
Ich bin auf der Suche nach der Sorglos-Zusammenstellung, und da wär glaub Tubeless besser als Schlauch. Und wenn ichs nicht probier, wirds mich ewig pfupfern...


----------



## Meridaracer (17. Februar 2007)

Cunelli schrieb:


> Im moment bin ich noch mit Schlauch unterwegs, aber ich überleg mir ob ich mal das Eclipse Kit ausprobier. Hier wird zwar ab und zu von spontanen Plattfüßen bei schräger Landung o.ä. geschrieben, aber ich werds wohl trotzdem mal probieren.
> Ich bin auf der Suche nach der Sorglos-Zusammenstellung, und da wär glaub Tubeless besser als Schlauch. Und wenn ichs nicht probier, wirds mich ewig pfupfern...



ein etwas höherer Luftdruck als bei schlauch oder richtigen UST-System kann dieses Problem beheben. Zum Nachteil des Rollwiederstands.


----------



## lens83 (17. Februar 2007)

Meridaracer schrieb:


> ein etwas höherer Luftdruck als bei schlauch oder richtigen UST-System kann dieses Problem beheben. Zum Nachteil des Rollwiederstands.



wieso soll bei mehr druck der rollwiderstand höher sein?


----------



## DHVEF (17. Februar 2007)

Ich Fahr Borntrager x lite ... disk die sind UST fähig, fahre aber trotzdem mit schlauch, weil leichter, weil ich kein problem mit durchschlagen hab und pannen besser geflickt werden können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 328 (17. Februar 2007)

Ich wechsle meine Reifen je nach Bedingungen
(also gaschig, trocken,......(vor Rennen)).

Ich glaube ich würde auzucken wenn ich bei jeden
Reifenwechsel mit dieser Latexsuppe rumgatschen 
müsste. Außerdem hätte ich wohl einen enormen 
Verbrauch.

Also Crossmax SL mit normalen Tubelessreifen
und die Sache ist geritzt. Ca 1 Plattfuß pro Jahr.
(Für meine Verhältnisse sehr wenig  )
Hab ich halt 100g mehr....was solls ?!??

Eine Möglichkeit mit dem Tubeless-Kit vernünftig 
zu arbeiten wäre eben 2 LRS - 1x mit schön-
wetterbereifung und 1x für Gatsch.....je nachdem 
wieviel Kohle man locker machen will. Braucht
man sich nicht dauernt alles vollzusauen


----------



## Meridaracer (17. Februar 2007)

Oh nein, nicht schon wieder diese Wissenschaft.
Dazu habe ich vor nicht allzu langer Zeit einen Tread hier mit verfolgt und mir dabei meine Platte fast verbrannt, der war einfach Meilen lang.

Naja bei höherem Luftdruck erhöht sich der Rollwiederstand im Gelände, da er der Reifen immer wieder auf Hinternisse (Steine,...)  trifft. Ist der Reifen hart so prallt er dagegen und nimmt mehr Energie gegen sich auf als bei geringerem Luftdruck.

Auf der Straße ist hoher Reifendruck natürlich von vorteil.


----------



## ragetty (17. Februar 2007)

und recht hat er auch - im gelände rolle ich immer besser ab wenn der druck ans terrain angepasst wird. bei mir sind immer ca, 1.8 bar drin, +/- paar zehntel je nach gelände und reifengröße.

tolle "baby head" trails sind ein sehr gutes beispiel - der kumpel hat den druck viel zu hoch, ist überall von den steinen abgesprungen und konnte nicht mithalten. kurz angehalten, luft rausgelassen, und danach war alles bestens.

und um on topic zu bleiben - ich fahr auch schlauch, schlauchlos und UST (siehe nächsten post) ...

ragetty


----------



## ragetty (17. Februar 2007)

also, jetzt der on topic post ...

habe 3 lrs:

leicht - bontrager race lite tubeless kompatibel, hiermit fahr ich 2,1'er normal-falt-reifen ohne schlauch aber mit milch/goop drin - die letzten reifen waren der conti vapor und schwalbe RR, bin mir noch nicht sicher was für 2007 drauf kommen.

touren - bontrager race lite tubeless kompatibel, zurzeit sind 2,25'er albert UST mit ein wenig milch/goop drin, beide falt-reifen - die albert USTs wiegen stolze 810g +/-, fürs touren aber ist mir das gewicht nicht so kritisch, gute leistung in allen lagen und dazu auch plattenfrei zu fahren aber schon. die alberts kann ich schon empfehlen.

groberes - mavic 823'er UST felgen mit 2,4'er NN (vorübergehend mit latex schlauch, hinten) und BB (mit goop, vorne), beide normal-falt-reifen. der BB ist ziemlich porös, war ziemlich problematisch dicht zu kriegen - die milch oder der goop ist immer durch den mantel rausgesabbert - der reifen hat aber auch nur 785g gewogen neu!!

die milch war von eclipse - der goop war bontrager super juice, dichtet scheinbar nicht so gut ab, hält (d.h. bleibt flüssig) aber *deutlich* länger im mantel als die milch. mit den nächsten satz normal-reifen werde ich vielleicht mit etwas milch erst abdichten, dann rein mit dem goop - wäre bei dem o.g. BB vielleicht hilfreich gewesen.

ciao ... ragetty


----------



## lens83 (17. Februar 2007)

Meridaracer schrieb:


> Oh nein, nicht schon wieder diese Wissenschaft.
> Dazu habe ich vor nicht allzu langer Zeit einen Tread hier mit verfolgt und mir dabei meine Platte fast verbrannt, der war einfach Meilen lang.
> 
> Naja bei höherem Luftdruck erhöht sich der Rollwiederstand im Gelände, da er der Reifen immer wieder auf Hinternisse (Steine,...)  trifft. Ist der Reifen hart so prallt er dagegen und nimmt mehr Energie gegen sich auf als bei geringerem Luftdruck.
> ...



so wie du das erklärst gebe ich dir recht. wollte es nur nicht so pauschal stehen lassen, weil hoher druck nicht immer ein nachteil sein muss.


----------



## Racer09 (18. Februar 2007)

Fahre im Rennen nurnoch mit Milch. Bin die ganze letzte Saison mit folgendem LRS gefahren: Tune King/Kong Superscharf, Notubes 355, Dt Aerolite, Nobby Nic 1,8 mit Stans Latexmilch bei 2-2,3 bar Druck und das war einfach nur geil. Gute Performance, null Defekte, was will man mehr. Der einzigste Nachteil ist halt das man nicht mal eben die Reifen vorm Rennen wechseln kann. Nur bei dem Problem hab ich für mich schon ne Lösung gefunden, einfach noch zwei LRS mit unterschiedlichen Bereifungen (natürlich mit Milch). Der für trockenes steht schon (Tune Princess/Kong Superscharf, Notubes Olympic, DT Aerolite, Maxxis Fly Wheigt), fürs leicht feuchte werd ich den obigen LRS nehmen, aber für richtige tiefe Siffe bin ich noch am überlegen was ich da holen soll. Wahrscheinlich was einfacheres (Nach einer Runde bei nem Schlammrennen ist der Gewichtvorteil von so nem sündhaftteuren Tune LRS eh  hin), nur die Reifen stehen schon fest. Nämlich Maxxis Medussa 1,55, die hab ich schon hier liegen und natürlich mit milch. Kann da auch nur jedem zu raten, weil die Performance ist einfach nur geil. Gleiche Vorteile wie Tubless (wenig Luftdruck= mehr Grip), keine Snakebites mehr, weniger Rollwiederstand,  enorm leichter, größere Pannenschutz (selbstreparierende Wirkung der Milch bei kleinen Löchern im Reifen)


----------



## Oskar1974 (18. Februar 2007)

Kann Racer09 nur zustimmen.
Fahre mein Fuji Premier Carbon und mein Scalpel jeweils mit nem Crossmax SL mit Milch. Null Defekte , aber wie schon gesagt schneller Reifenwechsel sit halt nicht drin. 
Dies ist jedoch der einzige Nachteil . Zum Montiern ist jeodch meine Meinung ein Kompressor von Vorteil


----------



## xcbiker88 (18. Februar 2007)

Wer schlauchlos fährt sollte immer 2 lrs dabei haben aber das hat ein racer doch eh immer dabei ...
So problematisch is es aber auch nicht die reifen zu wechseln (hängt naturlich immer vom reifen ab) aber wenn man noch zeit hat etwas rumzufahren dass die milch verteilt wird und um zu sehen obs hält dann gehts schon ! Ideal ist aber trotzdem wenn die milch ein paar stunden zum trocknen hat (über nacht oder so) !


----------



## Hugo (19. Februar 2007)

lens83 schrieb:


> entschuldige wenn ich das so direkt sage, aber dein disc-laufradsatz interessiert mich herzlich wenig.
> 
> ich habe nach alternativen zu den SLR gefragt, da du durch deinen obigen post angedeutet hast, dass es billiger & leichter geht.
> 
> ...



dass es disc-laufrÃ¤der sind zeigt nur dass es fÃ¼r das gleiche geld leichter oder fÃ¼r weniger geld gleich-leicht geht.
 650â¬...gugg doch gefÃ¤lligst selbst bei whizz-wheels und co. was die fÃ¼r das geld anbieten, ich schÃ¤tz mal auf 100gr. gewichtsersparnis..btw.
mavic war noch nie ehrlich bei den gewichtsangaben
hat die slr schonmal jemand auf der waage gehabt? ich tip mal auf 1500


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## captain hook (19. Februar 2007)

Hugo schrieb:


> dass es disc-laufräder sind zeigt nur dass es für das gleiche geld leichter oder für weniger geld gleich-leicht geht.
> 650...gugg doch gefälligst selbst bei whizz-wheels und co. was die für das geld anbieten, ich schätz mal auf 100gr. gewichtsersparnis..btw.
> mavic war noch nie ehrlich bei den gewichtsangaben
> hat die slr schonmal jemand auf der waage gehabt? ich tip mal auf 1500




jetzt musst du nurnoch schreiben, dass alufreiläufe richtig geil sind und tune naben, superleicht felgen und revo-speichen ein steifes und stabiles laufrad geben... hab meine gewogen... das gewicht war korrekt! 

ich frag mich die ganze zeit nach dem unendlichen gewichtsvorteil dieser lösung... latexschlauch in den reifen und alles ist fein... keine sauerei, keine 10 laufradsätze mit fertig montierter milch, alles simpel zu montieren... und wieviel wiegen milch und dichtband nochmal weniger als ein latexschlauch? (der reifen zählt ja nicht... da ist es ja wurst ob jetzt milch oder schlauch...)


----------



## Da Anhänger (19. Februar 2007)

also ich ahbe mir vor 2 jahren die crossmax enduro gekauft hab mir eigendlich mehr erhofft...hatte leider das große pech imemr die reifen an spitzen steinen oder untergrabenen glassplittern aufzu schneiden..da nützt dir auch leider kein ersatzschlauch mehr was...ein dementsprechendes hartes flickstück das kleine löcher wieder verschließen könnte hab ich ich bisher noch nicht gesehn...also hab ich auch das mit em Schlauchlos gelassen obwohl ich ds fahrverhalten als angenehmer emfand..
gruß


----------



## Hugo (19. Februar 2007)

captain hook schrieb:


> jetzt musst du nurnoch schreiben, dass alufreiläufe richtig geil sind und tune naben, superleicht felgen und revo-speichen ein steifes und stabiles laufrad geben... hab meine gewogen... das gewicht war korrekt!
> 
> ich frag mich die ganze zeit nach dem unendlichen gewichtsvorteil dieser lösung... latexschlauch in den reifen und alles ist fein... keine sauerei, keine 10 laufradsätze mit fertig montierter milch, alles simpel zu montieren... und wieviel wiegen milch und dichtband nochmal weniger als ein latexschlauch? (der reifen zählt ja nicht... da ist es ja wurst ob jetzt milch oder schlauch...)



hej ich fahr auch latexschläuche weil ich von dem gepansche mit milch nix halt und mich UST sowohl durch das gewicht, als auch die pannensicherheit keineswegs beeindruckt, geschweige denn überzeugt


----------



## captain hook (19. Februar 2007)

hier mal was von den beschriebenen whizz wheels... sind also fast 600 â¬ fÃ¼r 1575 gramm... jetzt schauen wir mal in die ecke wo sie die sachen leicher machen: Felge -40 gr (+6â¬) speichen -45gr (+70â¬) nippel -20gr (+9â¬) 

summe: -105 gramm (plus 85 â¬) angaben sind pro ein laufrad, also -210 gramm plus 170 â¬. 

sind dann also 758 â¬ fÃ¼r einen lr-satz mit 1365 gramm. sind keine ceramic, sind nach eigener erfahrung weniger steif, fuer ein tubelessset braucht es dichband (also plus 42 gramm pro satz).... hmmm... (ich bezieh mich nur auf die angaben die ich bei dem vorgeschlagenen link gefunden habe, der crossmax so unglaublich Ã¼berflÃ¼ssig macht...) 

LRS Tune Mig 70 + Mag 190 Satz 1575 g 588,00 
(Shimano HG oder Campa) VR 730 g 214,00 
  HR 845 g 374,00 
Aufpreis HR Mag 160   - 20 g 177,00 
Aufpreis HR Singlespeeder V   + 34 g 177,00


----------



## captain hook (19. Februar 2007)

Hugo schrieb:


> hej ich fahr auch latexschläuche weil ich von dem gepansche mit milch nix halt und mich UST sowohl durch das gewicht, als auch die pannensicherheit keineswegs beeindruckt, geschweige denn überzeugt



da fragt sich der geneigte leser doch, warum sollte man das denn überhaupt benutzen??? was ist denn wirklich leicher daran? welchen tatsächlichen praxisvorteil habe ich denn wirklich, den ich ansonsten nicht ereichen kann und deshalb diesen ganzen ärger auf mich nehmen sollte? oder musste die industrie mal wieder was neues auf den markt werfen, was uns suggeriert, wir bräuchten  dringend notwendig was neues, weil das alte so schlecht ist, dass es ja eigentlich unfahrbar und nicht mehr konkurrenzfähig ist... jetzt komm keiner damit, wieviele titel damit gewonnen wurde... erstens nehmen die das was man ihnen gibt, werben wofür sie bezahlt werden, haben jede menge mechaniker an bord und bei bedarf 20 fertige laufradsätze...


----------



## Hugo (19. Februar 2007)

meinetwegen...wenn du mit deinen laufrädern zu frieden bist, dann fahr sie weiter.
es gibt fürs gleiche geld aber eben bessere laufräder imho, und mit der meinung steh ich nicht allein da, sonst würden gerade in der leichtbauabteilung deutl. mehr mit den dingern unterwegs sein.

UST reifen sind schwer, wenn man aber mit normalen reifen und schläuchen fährt(so wie du scheinbar) kann man sich die schweren UST felgen sparen.
ceramik gibts bei bontrager mit 405gr./felge (angegeben sinse mit 385, aber wie so oft sind die gewichte eher wunschvorstellungen)(DT und Mavic sind schwerer habens aber auch im sortiment, wobei man auf der mavic homepage gar nix davon sieht )
blieben noch 610gr. für naben, speichen und nippel(vorausgesetzt das von mavic angegeben gewicht stimmt, was noch zu beweisen wäre)...bei 28 Loch, Revos oder Supercomp kommt unterm strich immer noch was leichteres raus für weniger geld...und der große vorteil für den ach so versierten rennfahrer...im falle eines defektes gibts ersatz bei jedem beliebigen radhändler im lager, nicht erst auf bestellung.

und komm mir nicht mit steifigkeit bei nem Tubeless-laufradsatz den sich die meisten kaufen um mit 1,5-2,0 bar durch die gegend zu eiern... da ists mit der steifigkeit schon lange vorbei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (19. Februar 2007)

captain hook schrieb:


> jetzt komm keiner damit, wieviele titel damit gewonnen wurde... erstens nehmen die das was man ihnen gibt, werben wofür sie bezahlt werden, haben jede menge mechaniker an bord und bei bedarf 20 fertige laufradsätze...



der typische von mavic gesponsorte fahrer 

nun, das system is selbstdichtend, ist also schon ne weiterentwicklung gegenüber reifen mit schläuchen, und auch der rollwiderstand muss wohl messbar kleiner sein...und die gesamtmasse is auch geringer...vorteile gibts, aber eben auch nachteile weswegen ich selbst sowas nicht fahr, aber wenns dich interessiert, unterhalt dich mit NINO-CH


----------



## captain hook (19. Februar 2007)

gesponsort find ich gut... das wär mal was... kannst du da was einfädeln? 

alles ergebnis schmerzvollem teuren ausprobierens... xt naben, haben gehalten, gewicht indiskutabel. xtr haben auch gehalten gewicht ein bischen besser, tune nabe hab ich nach 6 monaten verschenkt weil mich das ritzel von dem freilauf kratzen genervt hat und das ding mit leichten speichen einfach kein steifes laufrad ergeben wollten. als dann die lager verrostet waren, hab ich sie nicht mehr sehen wollen!!! 

whizzwheels seite mit standartlaufrad hier: (tune ist der vorletzte) 
http://www.whizz-wheels.de/produkte/index.html

mit den abspeckmöglichkeiten hier: (von mir gerechnet pro lock nippel, aerolite speichen, dt swiss felge.... verdammt... hab ich 5gr. zu viel abgezogen...) 
http://www.whizz-wheels.de/produkte/aufpreise.html

soviel zu der seite... 

ich hab das system schon verstanden... schreibst schon wieder was von geringerer masse... schonmal gewogen wieviel du von der milch reinschüttest und was das dichtband wiegt? 

vorteil rollwiderstand: halts für ein gerücht, dass das leichter rollt als mit latexschläuchen... ansonsten bin ich für jeden gegenbeweis offen... wette so wird das auch nie jemand als test veröffentlichen... vermutlich weil es eine ahnung gibt, was dabei rauskommen könnte. 

ok... es ist vielleicht minimal snakebite sicherer... (weil durchstiche oder schnitte gibt es ja genauso)... 

also die klassische variante warum man schlauchreifen fährt sind ja gewichtsersparnis: was ja noch deutlich in frage steht! die möglichkeit mit weniger luftdruck und damit komfortabler mit besseren abrolleigenschafften genauso schnell zu fahren ohne eine durchschlag zu bekommen. 

beim rennrad alles argumente... man nimmt ne schlauchreifenfelge und nen schlauchreifen und direkt hat man außen rum alles was man wollte erreicht. 

beim mtb und milch wirds kaum oder garnicht leichter, bei zu wenig luftdruck wirds undicht und dazu erkaufe ich eine geringe verbesserung gegen snakebites mit erheblichem mehraufwand plus eingeschränkter spontaner flexibilität. 

hat denn nun schonmal jemand echte schlauchreifen für mtb probiert? auf schlauchreifenfelgen fürs mtb? 

denke da könnte echt ne verbesserungschance liegen! leichere felge, bessere luftdruckvariablilität, besser abrollende karkasse, leichterer reifen....


----------



## lens83 (19. Februar 2007)

Hugo schrieb:


> es gibt fürs gleiche geld aber eben bessere laufräder imho, und mit der meinung steh ich nicht allein da, sonst würden gerade in der leichtbauabteilung deutl. mehr mit den dingern unterwegs sein.



dass nur wenige leichtbauer die sl bzw die slr fahren, liegt daran dass die meisten disc fahren und die sind glaub ich irgendwo bei 1600g, weiß nicht mehr genau, auf jeden fall halt nicht leicht.



Hugo schrieb:


> UST reifen sind schwer, wenn man aber mit normalen reifen und schläuchen fährt(so wie du scheinbar) kann man sich die schweren UST felgen sparen.
> ceramik gibts bei bontrager mit 405gr./felge (angegeben sinse mit 385, aber wie so oft sind die gewichte eher wunschvorstellungen)(DT und Mavic sind schwerer habens aber auch im sortiment, wobei man auf der mavic homepage gar nix davon sieht )
> blieben noch 610gr. für naben, speichen und nippel(vorausgesetzt das von mavic angegeben gewicht stimmt, was noch zu beweisen wäre)...bei 28 Loch, Revos oder Supercomp kommt unterm strich immer noch was leichteres raus für weniger geld...und der große vorteil für den ach so versierten rennfahrer...im falle eines defektes gibts ersatz bei jedem beliebigen radhändler im lager, nicht erst auf bestellung.



na ja, grad konkret sind deine empfehlungen nicht.
was würdest du dann für naben nehmen um sowohl preis als auch gewicht nennenswert zu unterbieten? und bitte komm jetzt nicht mit american classic oder soul kozak naben.
ich finde 1420g (und das gewicht stimmt laut eingen bildern auf der waage im LB-forum) + ceramicfelgen sind nur schwierig viel günstiger hinzubekommen. 
lasse mich aber gerne vom gegenteil überzeugen.

edit:
hier die fotos auf der waage. ich denke 1g abweichung lässt sicher verschmerzen. auch wenn du 1500g tippst. 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3336808&postcount=9


----------



## Meridaracer (19. Februar 2007)

Hi Leute, werde wohl auch weiterhin mit Schlauch fahren und habe an folgenden LRS gedacht = http://www.actionsports.de/Laufraeder/Laufrad-Specials/Ringle-Country-Flea-Sun-UFO-Laufradsatz::9721.html


----------



## captain hook (20. Februar 2007)

perfektes preis-gewichtsverhÃ¤ltnis!!! kannst ja mal hÃ¶ren lassen ob es hÃ¤lt... 

normalpreise lt. liste alleine fÃ¼r die naben 239â¬, Felge 43â¬ / stÃ¼ck und die leichten sapimspeichen gibts ja auch nicht umsonst! 

nimmst du latex schlÃ¤uche?


----------



## Meridaracer (20. Februar 2007)

captain hook schrieb:


> perfektes preis-gewichtsverhältnis!!! kannst ja mal hören lassen ob es hält...
> 
> normalpreise lt. liste alleine für die naben 239, Felge 43 / stück und die leichten sapimspeichen gibts ja auch nicht umsonst!
> 
> nimmst du latex schläuche?



Fahre eigentlich schon mit Latexschläuchen nur momentan habe ich schwere Schläuche, fürs Training und da mir dir Latex jetzt zu Schade sind aufs spiel zu setzten und neue kaufen zu müssen.
Bei ersten Rennen sind Sie wieder drin


----------



## rpo35 (23. Februar 2007)

Crossmax ST derzeit mit Nobby Nick 2.1 tubeless
Edit: Mit "normalen" Reifen und Milch kann ich mit dem Reifendruck nicht so weit runter, wie ich es gerne habe (1,8-max. 2,2bar)


----------



## Schafschützer (23. Februar 2007)

Ja kann mir denn mal jemand erklären, was ich so falsch mache, wenn ich in meine NN 2.25 und Schwalbe-Schlauch nur 1,9 bar pumpe? Hier wird immer so getan, als ob man mit Schlauchreifen 4 bar Luftdruck bräuchte.


----------



## rpo35 (23. Februar 2007)

^^klar, kann ich. Du fährst mit zu wenig Luft ;-)


----------



## bikehumanumest (23. Februar 2007)

captain hook schrieb:


> hat denn nun schonmal jemand echte schlauchreifen für mtb probiert? auf schlauchreifenfelgen fürs mtb?
> 
> denke da könnte echt ne verbesserungschance liegen! leichere felge, bessere luftdruckvariablilität, besser abrollende karkasse, leichterer reifen....



hab ich bis jetzt eigentlich nur in italien bei ein paar lizenzfahrern gesehen...
denke auch das das ne gute idee sein könnte.
joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## captain hook (27. Februar 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> ^^klar, kann ich. Du fährst mit zu wenig Luft ;-)



ich denke er macht es richtig.... aber diese geschichte mit dem mythos dass viel luft im reifen immer schnell macht ist ja ausführlichst an anderer stelle diskutiert worden.... messergebnisse aus der praxis beweisen das gegenteil... weshalb es ja auch ein eklatanter nachteil dieser milch-geschichten ist, dass man probleme bekommt wenn der luftdruck sehr niedrig ist... 

ich find übrigens keine schlauchreifenfelgen im netz.... kann mir jemand helfen? klar fährt der frischi welche... schöne ritchey carbon... aber die gibts nicht zu kaufen... klar gibts tufo... aber wo??? oder gar ganz normale schlauchreifenfelgen zum einspeichen???


----------



## rpo35 (27. Februar 2007)

captain hook schrieb:


> ich denke er macht es richtig.......


Ich gehöre auch zu den Bikern, die gerne mit möglichst niedrigem Druck fahren. Ich habe nur meine Zweifel daran, dass ein herkömmlicher NN mit so wenig Druck noch ausreichend stabil und pannensicher ist.
Sicher spielt auch das Fahrergewicht eine Rolle, aber 1,9bar ist schon sehr wenig.
Der NN ist schon in der Tubeless Version nicht sehr pannensicher.

Ralph


----------



## lens83 (3. März 2007)

@hugo
ich warte eigentlich immer noch auf den supertollen LRS der die SLR sowohl in gewicht und preis unterbietet!!!
oder hast du doch nur ein bischen viel    ?


----------



## captain hook (5. März 2007)

http://shop.cnc-bike.de/catalog/pro...=1316&osCsid=626b8a384d5944ac38676651feba74f6

leichter und billiger sollte nicht so schwer werden... s.o.


----------



## Randy Andy (5. März 2007)

@ HUGO

Du willst doch nicht wirklich n AC LRS mit nem SLR vergleichen? Der AC ist sicherlich von grund auf leichter allerdings hast Du hier das eclipse/notubes/FRM Gummiband bzw. Tesa vergessen um diesen LRS Tubeless fähig zu machen und dann brauchst Du noch min. 80gr "Milch" plus tubelessventil. Macht zusammen sicherlich ca. 100 Gramm und dann hast Du noch nicht die Ceramicbremmsflanke die den SLR auch für mich zur aller ersten Wahl machte!!!

Randy

Hugo, ich bin sicher Du bist noch nie Tubeless gefahren. So schlecht kanns ja nicht sein wenn sie jetzt sogar im Rennradbereich Tubeless entwickeln!!!


----------



## lens83 (5. März 2007)

Randy Andy schrieb:


> @ HUGO
> 
> Du willst doch nicht wirklich n AC LRS mit nem SLR vergleichen? Der AC ist sicherlich von grund auf leichter allerdings hast Du hier das eclipse/notubes/FRM Gummiband bzw. Tesa vergessen um diesen LRS Tubeless fähig zu machen und dann brauchst Du noch min. 80gr "Milch" plus tubelessventil. Macht zusammen sicherlich ca. 100 Gramm und dann hast Du noch nicht die Ceramicbremmsflanke die den SLR auch für mich zur aller ersten Wahl machte!!!
> 
> ...




zustimm!!! 

@captain hook
lies dir bitte mal meine beiträge durch bevor du hier so einen stumpfsinn postest.


----------



## captain hook (5. März 2007)

oh... sorry... american classic hat ja nicht gezählt.... leichter und billiiger gibts übrigens auch in dem link von meridaracer.... (nur weil ich ja vorangegangene beiträge als einziger nicht lese....) 

hattest du eigentlich das "" bemerkt???? also nur leichter und billiger zählt ja noch lange nicht...(und nicht nur weil am-classic nicht zählt...) wie ja schon richtig festgestellt, müssen die dichbänder dazugerechnet werden, die dinger sollten genauso steif und stabil sein und und und... denke selbst wenn man leicher und billiiger findet, sollte das alles in summe schwierig werden... und dann noch ceramic.... 

hab übrigens auch lange nach dieser ansammlung von eigenschaften gesucht und slr war das ergebnis....


----------



## Randy Andy (5. März 2007)

Also dann sind wir drei uns ja einig, der einzige der wieder mal alles besser weiß HUGO!

Randy


----------



## lens83 (5. März 2007)

captain hook schrieb:


> oh... sorry... american classic hat ja nicht gezählt.... leichter und billiiger gibts übrigens auch in dem link von meridaracer.... (nur weil ich ja vorangegangene beiträge als einziger nicht lese....)
> 
> hattest du eigentlich das "" bemerkt???? also nur leichter und billiger zählt ja noch lange nicht...(und nicht nur weil am-classic nicht zählt...) wie ja schon richtig festgestellt, müssen die dichbänder dazugerechnet werden, die dinger sollten genauso steif und stabil sein und und und... denke selbst wenn man leicher und billiiger findet, sollte das alles in summe schwierig werden... und dann noch ceramic....
> 
> hab übrigens auch lange nach dieser ansammlung von eigenschaften gesucht und slr war das ergebnis....



sorry war wohl etwas zu forsch.
ja der link vom meridaracer ist gut. wäre wirklich eine überlegung wert. hat halt keine ceramicfelgen. 
aber bei 400 (!) euro weniger als die slr könnte man auch ein bißchen weniger bremspower in kauf nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dominik-deluxe (6. März 2007)

so vor ein paar wochen habe ich noch bei "mit schlauch " abgestimmt, nun  bin ich schon in der testphase mit nem eclipse tubelessset.

und muss sagen im gegensatz zu latexschläuchen, schon schneller.

allerdings habe/hatte ich noch ein paar startschwirigkeiten.


----------



## lens83 (6. März 2007)

dominik-deluxe schrieb:


> allerdings habe/hatte ich noch ein paar startschwirigkeiten.



versuche jetzt auch den kit. bleibt nur zu hoffen, das das ganze bei mir problemloser verläuft.


----------



## Dr. Faust (6. März 2007)

Ich fahre das notubes.com System. Seit ein paar Jahren, die US-Magazine haben sich deshalb förmlich überschlagen und irgendwann hat FRM es ins Programm genommen.
Es wiegt komplett um die 100 Gramm, kommt darauf an, wieviel Mich man einfüllt. Die Montage hängt sehr stark vom Zusammenspiel Felge/ Reifen ab. Meinen Fat Albert auf Mavic F219 vorne kann ich ganz normal mit der Pumpe aufpumpen, so wie mit Schlauch. Hinten braucht es anfangs schon leicht hektisches pumpen.
Der Nobby Nic auf DT 4.1d geht mit Mühe, ist aber mit Kompressor sofort drauf. Auf der Notubes-Homepage gibt es auch schöne Videos. Die Schaumschlacht lasse ich meist weg. Bei neuen Reifen hilfts. 
Platten gibts nur noch, wenn man sich den Reifen aufreisst, aber da wäre auch mit Schlauch Feierabend. Eine Einzel-Befüllung kostet ca. 2,75 , um den Preis mal zum Schlauch zu relativieren. 
Ich bin letzte Saison auch mal wieder mit Schlauch gefahren und hatte massig Platten. Teuer und nervig. Mal im Ernst, wie oft wechselt man schon die Reifen?


----------



## lens83 (6. März 2007)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Mal im Ernst, wie oft wechselt man schon die Reifen?



ja da stimme ich dir zu. es gibt genug allrounder.
aber es gibt eben viele die meinen man bräuchte für jedes rennen ein anderes reifen setup. ists trocken muss der maxlite her, ists nass müssen die speziellen schlammreifen dran, ists wurzelig muss der dran, ists scharfkantig muss jener dran, sind geteerte abschnitte muss der her usw usw


----------



## dominik-deluxe (7. März 2007)

so ähnich habe ich es auch gemacht.
bei matsch xcr mud und latex
bei trockenheit xcr dry mit latex

jetzt rollte der mus dank tubeless so gut wie der dry, hat deutlich mehr grip und weniger arbeit da nichtmehr gewchselt wird. bleibt nurnoch das übergewicht des mud, aber da sind wir mal etwas großzügiger. 

hatte mit dem mud weder mit buytl noch mit latexschläuchen nen platten und nun mit tubeless hoffentlich auch nicht


----------



## michel33kg (14. März 2007)

Fahre Mavic XC 717 mit Eclipse Band und Michelin Hot S - wildgripper Tubeless Reifenmit 2,2 bar bei 85 kg .
Letztes Jahr bin ich den Eclipse Kit mit Michelin Drymit 2,8 bar gefahren ,war aber ein schwammiges Fahrgefühl.
Jetzt mit den normalen Tubeless und 2,2=spitzenmässige Performance,in meiner Tubelesszeit seeehr wenig Ausfälle.
Für mich gibt es keine Alternativen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

